# What coffee equipment are you saving up for at the moment?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Even if you might not 'need' a new machine or grinder - what coffee equipment are you saving up for at the moment?

Is there something you're lusting after and saving a few pennies towards?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Well after mentioning getting a machine upgrade several peeps suggested a grinder upgrade as well/instead so................


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

There's always something I don't need but is shiny...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Both grinder and machine. Not sure exactly what I'm saving for either.







Grinder either 83mm flat or a conical. Machine, Verona, lever or...?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

La Marzocco 2-group.

Don't need but...want!

Maybe a Compak r120 to partner it, apparently they're supposed to be quite good?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> La Marzocco 2-group.
> 
> Don't need but...want!
> 
> Maybe a Compak r120 to partner it, apparently they're supposed to be quite good?


You would spend the rest of your life cleaning it


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

A Verona .... Or hopefully the new one that you can change the pressure, assuming it's not £3k .... But a Verona


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

A Quick Mill Verona. Not saving, just lusting. Typically how this goes is that I lust, have a word with myself about how £xxxx spent on object of lust is ridiculous, simmer for 6months, 'impulse' buy and enjoy without guilt.

I can't wait!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'm 24, last week I paid off a lump of the mortgage and have 17 years left on it now. So for now nothing as I am skint from that haha


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

James811 said:


> I'm 24, last week I paid off a lump of the mortgage and have 17 years left on it now. So for now nothing as I am skint from that haha


Remortgage?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

^







^


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Definite want rather than need, but, can't stop looking at Slayers at the minute


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

We will likely be moving in 5 ish years. I'll see what my coffee addiction is like then and see at the time







. My other half wants to make sure we get a bigger kitchen so I can have a bigger coffee corner


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Not saving up for any equipment, but loose change is going into the Copenhagen weekend fund which will include some nice coffee shops


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

scottgough said:


> Definite want rather than need, but, can't stop looking at Slayers at the minute


you only just got that r 60 ......

Upgrade the grinder not the machine


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> you only just got that r 60 ......
> 
> Upgrade the grinder not the machine


I know, Compak E10 keeps springing to mind there, but Slayers are just soooo.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

scottgough said:


> I know, Compak E10 keeps springing to mind there, but Slayers are just soooo.....


expensive......


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

You know what, I am for the first time in my coffee saga fully content.

Do I really need a Torr Goldfinger or R120... Oh bollocks!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> You know what, I am for the first time in my coffee saga fully content.
> 
> Do I really need a Torr Goldfinger or R120... Oh bollocks!


Titter Titter! Read that as.... *or* bollocks and immediately assumed that Mrs YR had curtailed upgraditis with a thinly veiled threat to the family jewels!!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I quit 2 part-time jobs a month ago as I am graduating soon and got another (grad) job secured already. Hence, I am willing to spend some cash on a DB machine (still deciding between QM Verona, Profitec 700 or Sage DB) and a big grinder! It's still quite few months before I will be able to afford something, so already spent many hours researching, but many more are incoming.


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Needing a nice new grinder, not worked out which one yet. I'm sure a few more hours of trawling this forum will help haha.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Sat on the balcony in Cyprus, on our first night on holiday and plied her with Barcardi, she is putty in my hands

Anyone selling a R120?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Just waiting for the right moment to pull the trigger on an EK..


----------



## DiscoYou (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting a Nuova Simonelli Oscar (/ v2) and for the grinder, I want to see what the reviews for the baratza sette (weighing version) say once it is released.


----------



## moraesbe (Feb 24, 2015)

Considering buying an E8 in the next couple of months or maybe wait for the right time to get an EK


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Currently lusting after a (much) better grinder, most likely an EK (as current mindset goes)


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Mythos (used obviously) and the wife has already approved the appearance. So hoping Santa finds a good deal on a lightly worn NS version in black.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

HG tamper stand would be very nice , but can't be bothered with the shipping and stuff and they never seem to come up for sale I will get one , I hinted for Christmas but alas I must have been a naughty boy as Santa didn't bring one .

TBH after plonking the L1 on the bench upgraditis has completely gone ,


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> expensive......


I won't list the equipment I know of, as I don't want to set you up to be burgled. But the irony is delicious (as is your coffee I imagine).


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

bronc said:


> Just waiting for the right moment to pull the trigger on an EK..


Just remember to destroy the credit card bill when it arrives and tell her it was only £200. After all how much could something that ugly cost?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Dallah said:


> Just remember to destroy the credit card bill when it arrives and tell her it was only £200. After all how much could something that ugly cost?


Ugly? One of the best looking grinders IMO


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

risky said:


> Ugly? One of the best looking grinders IMO


I was trying to channel the thinking of a non-coffee geek who is more concerned about matching a colour palette and design scheme of a kitchen. It is quite industrial looking in fairness. I like it but I can also understand how many "normal" people would not.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Weirdly my missus like the look of the EK - thinks its kinda retro.

Myself I don't think it looks all that, but the results more than compensate...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Drunkenly tried to convince the big bosses about the linea PB with scales. Must. Try. Harder.


----------

